# Why buy a cross when u can make one...?



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Original installation that passed rough:whistling2:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

very nice, heck it's only drain so it won't leak...........


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn You following me around...
I bet you wish you could solder up a cross that nice...


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Not certified on the East coast:thumbup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

That's sweet:thumbsup: Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

:batman:That was mine! 


You owe me 6% royalties for showin it off! :batman:


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Get'r done

I wonder if there was a special training for that?


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Union plumber showing off again.:laughing:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Which flux you think that is ??


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

Rosin core 50/50


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

Good 'ol LaCo flux, soldering optional.


----------

